
What the Hell Happened at General Electric? - thisisit
http://fortune.com/longform/ge-decline-what-the-hell-happened/
======
sunstone
So the moral of the story is, if you're in charge of a huge corporation make
sure you give your lieutenants some leeway to practice their capital
allocation skills before they're elevated to the top job so you can judge
their skill. Kind of like how Warren Buffet is doing things these days at
Berkshire.

